# Room to Imrpove 29.02.2012



## Firefly (1 Mar 2012)

Did anyone see the episode last night? It featured a young couple from Cork who bought a derelict house in the city and went against advice from everyone to knock it and instead do a refurb. Apart from being the most insufferable person I've seen on TV for a while, the girl had good finishing taste and the job looked great in the end. I thought at 140k for the job they managed to get an aweful lot done. I suspect that this was largely due to the QS whom I thought was very good. Anyone any opinions?


----------



## Ceist Beag (1 Mar 2012)

It certainly looked like great value for the cost alright. I wouldn't take the image portrayed of the girl too seriously, this program always tries to put the owners up against Dermot to make it look like there is a battle of wills - and of course Dermot is always proved right!!


----------



## Tomorrow (1 Mar 2012)

I only saw the 2nd half of the program but I thought they did a fantastic job with the house.

It really was stunning!

As for the girl, she certainly seemed to know what she wanted but then it was her house!


----------



## lowCO2design (1 Mar 2012)

it certainly does show self-builders the benefit of a full design team and the different roles of the arch, eng and QS. one thing that's often over looked though is the exceptional builder that are generally on this show, if only the average contractor was this accommodating and willing to take the cost hit on a retro-fit project. maybe we should all pretend to be doing a TV program during our builds with the promise of free advertising 

btw - this is a repeat program regurgitated by rte from two or so years ago.


----------



## airgead07 (1 Mar 2012)

lowCO2design said:


> btw - this is a repeat program regurgitated by rte from two or so years ago.


 

are you sure it is a repeat? acording to rte.ie it is a new series 5, I don't recall seeing that episode before and have watched most of them.

It was edited to make the girl look that way but in fairness she had good taste. Get a bit sick of Dermot trying to push contemorary designs down everyone's throat. She wanted tratitional and she got it. pity about the original tiles, say it cost a few bob to replicate that hallway.


----------



## careywall (1 Mar 2012)

*Room to Improve 29.02.2012*

Hi I watched the show last night saw it also a year or maybe more ago because i remember those beautiful tiles being ruined. I was also thinking last night that the QS was not in the first show. the house did look fantastic at the end and the replacement tiles (expensive!). The girl in the show was great and new what she wanted.


----------



## SarahMc (1 Mar 2012)

Yes, I've seen it before too a couple of years ago.


----------



## tras (3 Apr 2012)

It was from last year. Her tiles were gorgeous,going to get the same guy to do ours. Hoping they'll be worth the investment.


----------

